# Egypt presidential election: Decision on date delayed



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Egyptian election officials have failed to confirm the date of the first presidential election since the overthrow of Hosni Mubarak.
An election commission briefing only expressed hope the process could be over by the end of May.
The commission chairman told local TV the problem lay in organising the expatriate vote.
Mr Mubarak stepped down on 11 February last year after 18 days of street protests in which hundreds were killed.
The military took over but has faced continuing unrest from protesters demanding an earlier transfer of power.
Parliamentary elections have already been held and a new assembly dominated by Islamist parties held its first session earlier this month.

For the rest of this article goto BBC News - Egypt presidential election: Decision on date delayed


----------

